# What Delta Waterfowl is going to do - sure makes sense to me



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.tonydean.com/issues.html?sectionid=3544

also see: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/index2.html

We should get a adopt a pothole group going here ???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Geez lets not meltdown the server with responses ??? :huh:

How many are already members ???

Maybe we could get a pothole & also all volunteer to improve it ??? - Then work on the area landowners to open up more potholes to hunters ??? Could be a start towards a ND waterfowler Assn ???

Or we could lease it & start a Duck hunting club :roll: :eyeroll: - I'm open to either idea - Just give me your thoughts ??? No one will be under any obligation by saying yes no maybe ???

I even have a good idea how to raise money & help area landowners & maybe get access to other near by lands at the same time.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I'm a Sponsor Member of Delta and send them money for some of their other specified programs. I have held off of sponsoring a pothole because, as far as I know, there is no guarantee it won't go to some farmer who is already leasing his land to a guide. I haven't actually looked into it though so I could be wrong. If we can guarantee the pothole won't be on leased land, I'm in for $100. I think for $500 you can sponsor a complex of potholes. It would be cool to get a complex in the name of Nodak Outdoors. Sounds like you volunteered to be the treasurer for the project Fetch, where do I send the check??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm in too, as long as it isn't on guided land!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm all for it! It would be pretty cool to establish some potholes from the site. Although I gotta admit my free time is officially toast for this spring, so I'd need a lot of help to get it started.

If anyone's interested, drop me a line. If you want to help fetch, find out how this gets started and who the people are we need to get in touch with.

Thanks!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I emailed Jim Fisher - Should hear back soon


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Fetch...count me in.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I think Delta Waterfowl is an excellent organization, and I am a member because of that. For everybody's information, some folks are trying to form a local Delta chapter in the Bismarck area. In fact, I went to the organizational meeting a few weeks ago.

We are meeting next week to discuss a trap-shoot and membership drive. I will keep folks updated.

BigDaddy


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I've been a member of Delta Waterfowl for quite some time.

Personally, I'd like you to change the title of this to, What Delta Waterfowl Does, because the program was started 12 years ago.

If you decide to join or give to the adopt-a-pothole fund please give for the ducks. Don't keep your hand in your pocket because the ducks might get raised on leased land. The ducks can't read the signs, they just like the pothole.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Red

Did you read either Link - they are going a new direction & I like it

Sure they have been OK since Jones brought them up to speed - Always Great In Research - But what they are going to do now - should really help ducks - I wish they had 1/2 the $$$ DU gets & then things could really take off - that & if Canada could get a program like CRP :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Didn't need to, the article on their web site is a reprint of the article that was in the Spring 2003 Delta Waterfowl Report Magazine that I read cover to cover a while ago.

I was referring to the fact that the adopt a pot-hole program is 12 years old. I've also used their plans to build hen houses, but you can get them free from the US Fish & Wildlife Service if you agree to maintain them.

Yes, I agree that if they had the money DU has, the ducks would benefit immensely. Over the years I have written to and e-mailed Ducks Unlimited many times about habitat and other questions. I've never gotten a reply from them, but I do get a lot of mailings asking for donations. I still belong to their organization, but no longer go to any of their banquets. I would rather give my donations to Delta Waterfowl or The Izaak Walton League of America.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fetch, did you hear back yet?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

No - I'll resend it tonight - might want to put up a sticky post & set a dealine ??? Or put a notice on the main page & or all the forums ??? How much is raised wll determine what size pothole - I would guess minimum would be $25 ???

I think all who donate get a membership ??? -


> Donors will receive the name and address of the landowner and a legal description of the property adopted. All contributors will receive a Delta Duck Production certificate, DDP decal, Delta Waterfowl decal and subscription to The Delta Waterfowl Report.


also see: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/aap/d ... onate.html

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/home/join_usa.html


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Any updates on this? My Delta membership renewal is due and I'm just getting ready to renew it and also donate to Adopt A Pothole. I would hope we could get up to the top $500 level pretty quickly. Just a matter of giving everyone an address to send the checks to by a certain date.

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/aap.html


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I re-sent a email to them today *???*

:huh:

I think we want to advertise it more on all pages of this forum (up to Chris) & then get a complex

I'd give you my home address but cootkiller might come & scare me :lol:

Any volunteers to be treasurer (Ken) ? he's so nice no one would want to scare him :wink:


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Fetch,

I could be treasurer, although none of you guys know me. Talk to Chris and let me know.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll second that - All in favor say I

PM me your address & email etc. I'll do the same & I will let you know if I ever get a reply

We may have to call them

I'd like to get a complex we could really see & maybe even keep a eye on, or volunteer to improve - But in general it is a donation for the greater good of the Org.

Do all that donate get a membership ??? Or is that seperate (I thought they did) ??? maybe get a hat, or a call out of em too :wink:

where are those 120,000 minnesotans ??? when you need em :roll: :-?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I received a letter from them explaining the program about 2 weeks ago. It included a nice card for checking off which program you want to donate to and/or how much to each one.

You can donate with or without being a member but I it says nothing about a membership on the card so I think memberships are seperate items.

Fetch: I may have located a source for wild celery and think I may order some. Would you be interested in any or the address.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I like the discussions here. I also like the idea of a waterfowl association working with Delta to build some potholes. I am very interested in this, so please keep me posted.

Like I stated in one in an earlier post, some folks from Bismarck, including myself, are in the process of setting up a local Delta chapter. We are in the infant stages and we have been having a few meetings with Delta staff to plan our first banquet event to recruit members. In my opinion, a drive like the one described here is a perfect way to call attention to all the good things Delta can do. It's also a good way for duck hunters to have a direct impact on ND duck production.

Much of what I read describing a duck hunting club or waterfowl association could be an extension of a local chapter with volunteers to lend some time and sweat to build nesting boxes, develop potholes, build partnerships with landowners, etc.

Our next chapter meeting will be in early or mid-May. I have been trading emails with Troy Reno of Delta routinely, and I would be happy to visit with him about this idea. Would redlabel, fetch, or Chris want to meet with Troy or other Delta staff to discuss the pothole plan? If so, let me know.

Big Daddy


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Here's a few more details: Donors will receive the name and address of the landowner and a legal description of the property adopted. All contributors will receive a Delta Duck Production certificate, 
DDP decal, Delta Waterfowl decal and subscription to The Delta Waterfowl Report.

Joint Membership $50
One Acre Pothole $125
Two Acre Pothole $250
Wetland Complex $500


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Big Daddy:
Please keep me posted with any details on your banquet. I would be glad to come out for it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Does anybody know if you can be more selective in the area you'd like to protect?

Can we be selective in an area or is it already decided ahead of time?

Without a doubt, I'd like Nodak Outdoors to be proactive in habitat restoration. I think the ability for sportsmen to see their actual dollars at work is critical and rewarding. I'd personally like to harvest some game in an area that we all pitched in to protect. It would help make the experience more rewarding.

Oh ya...if it's banded I shot it.    (Nodak Crew inside joke)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I live pretty far away from you guys.You sure you would trust me with your money?It's only 12 miles to the border from here.And Canada wouldn't extradite me because they don't believe in the death penalty.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Jim Fisher emailed me & left a message on my cell - I will call him tomorrow


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I just renewed my membership. They do great work and hopefully I can give back by doing an internship for them, that would rock.

They are really starting to push into new territory. When I first got here I never saw Delta stickers around at all. Now I see them now and then. Crap, there is even a new chapter or two in NC now! WTF?!?!? That is good though, I think their money is better spent than DU's.

Let me know who to send a check to and consider it done. I could always use another Delta hat and sticker, they don't last worth a crap anyhow!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

What would a group of guys have to go through to open a local chapter of Delta. I noticed that ND only has one chapter in Bismarck. I know there are enough diehards in Fargo to make it worth it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Decoyer:

Starting a local Delta is not difficult. Delta has a member of their staff named Troy Reno that specializes in this, and all it takes is group of folks in a given area who have an interest in waterfowl. I sent a private message to you with Troy's email. By the way, I sent an email to Troy informing him of this discussion string, and this is a portion of his reply:

"It sounds like there is genuine opportunity here. I would be very interested in setting up a meeting with these folks. It sounds like hunting access is a big issue. Adopt-a-Pothole is not the complete solution, but it does go a long way towards building relationships between land owners and sportsmen. We have worked in conjunction with the California Waterfowl Association (CWA) and the Minnesota Waterfowl Association(MWA) on many projects. CWA is a very strong organization with 18,000 members, MWA has good intentions but they are in financial trouble. I think the best way to go, and really make a difference for waterfowl, is through our event and volunteer system. We have the experience and infrastructure already in place. Remember, the local chapters get to direct the spending of 25% of the net revenue from their events. A Devils Lake chapter could make quite a local impact if they used this money towards Adopt-a-Pothole in the area. It would be a great way to network with landowners. We need to talk about this more. Keep me informed."

If there are folks in eastern ND that want to start a local chapter, I'd advise you to get in touch with Troy Reno at Delta. However, if there is an interest to look at waterfowling from a statewide perspective, we could expand the Bismarck chapter to have a statewide focus. The local chapter is called the Puddle Jumpers, and there is nothing written in stone that "local" means that it has to be only a Bismarck chapter.

BigDaddy


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I think it wold be a great thing if Fargo opened up a local Chapter of Delta. Hard to beleive that there isn't already a Delta Chapter in Fargo or GF. I would for sure join up if Fargo opened up one. Decoyer if you are thinking of starting one up let me know If I can be of some assistance.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Fetch,

I received this email response from Jim Fisher at Delta and it looks like you do have a choice as to location of the "Adopted Pothole(s).

"For sure we could hook you up with a pothole project in the Devils Lake 
region. The timing is sometimes before and sometimes after the project 
is completed depending on the project. Please feel free to call me at 
our toll free number (1-877-667-5656) to discuss the AAP program in 
North Dakota".
Best regards,
Jim Fisher
Director of Conservation Programs

Sounds like we're ready to put out the request for donations and get an address to send them to. I volunteered before, but lets decide so we can keep things moving.

As for the Fargo Delta chapter, there's already another group planning a Fargo chapter. I put my name on the list and they talked about meeting last winter but I haven't heard back from them since. I think I have the name and number at home of this contact person.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I spoke to Jim today & he said he would try to come visit the site.

He said he thought there were some new complexes coming up near DevilsLake - He would check with the USFWS & get back to me, or us, or ???

Basically Chris do you want to put some ads about this on the site ??? & have a sign up sheet / page ? (or do it here - start over) ??? TMorrie has agreed to be treasure (you will be able to mail your donation to him) Jim said all that contribute will get a membership.

Lets do this !!!

As soon as we hear from him then - Set a deadline

Lets all do all we can to make this a good one

come on you Non Resident Lurkers - get with the program  do hurry before we put a cap on ya for this AAP :wink: eace:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A couple of questions...

I went to Delta's website looking for some answers.couldn't find any.

How big is a complex? Is it measured in Acres?

Can it be posted ...NO HUNTING?

If we get enough money together,can we get 2 complexes side by side?

Does Delta have prospective farmers around DL ?

Can it be done this year yet?

Can we start our own internet chapter?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope Jim Fisher will come on board ??? 
I'll email him again - I have his direct email now


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Lets all ask Jim & share the answers back here ???

[email protected]

remind him this is for the new ND nodakoutdoors.com Delta AAP


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Will all Moderators Please add a link & sticky post to this info on our Delta Waterfowl Adopt A Pot hole Project on your Forums ???

Spread the word - even other sites ??? There may be some who are interested & a good way to promote the site for Chris :beer:


----------



## Jim-Delta (May 2, 2003)

Folks,

Thanks so much for the interest and support of Delta. It is nice to hear of all of your enthusiasm for Delta and our efforts, especially in North Dakota. Delta does have a couple of great new projects on some land near Devils Lake, both in Benson County. We are also working with Roger Hollevoet of the USFWS to continue our efforts with predator management as well as to deliver some Hen Houses. This is all part of the new Delta Duck Production program.

The 2 new projects to which I have refered are located near the towns of Esmond and Warwick. Please let me know if this is what you had in mind.

Once again, I appreciate your interest in these local projects. I look forward to hearing from you. Please feel free to contact me directly at the following e-mail - [email protected]. Our toll free number here on the Delta Marsh is 1-877-667-5656.

For general information on our new program, click on the following link:

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/index.html

Best regards,

Jim Fisher
Director of Conservation Programs
Delta Waterfowl


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Jim

Please stick around & try to answer some of the questions

Did'nt I read on your site a atricle on how AAP could become a way to give financial help to Farmers / Landowners who do not lease out their lands, but also could use some financial support ??? & help with Access problems & trends ??? The timeing sure would be right for this.

Our Plots program is going to help

But AAP to me seems more oriented to wetlands & waterfowl.

Have you ever considered adopt a barley wheat or corn field - to help feed the ducks ???

How do you find the Landowners ??? Have you ever actively recruited Landowners on sites like this ??? The ones I talk to seem interested but don't really know about it. Or think it is like other Gov. programs & Orgs. So they shy away. Is there a way to get them to really want to be a part of this ???

Many of us have always said "Find a way for Landowners to make some money raising ducks & there would be no shortage of ducks"

Delta AAP seems like a good way to make that happen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice to hear from you Jim...can you answer some of the questions I asked above?


----------

